# Day to day, paycheck to paycheck



## mustangsally (Aug 20, 2014)

Long story short, my husband is having trouble finding gainful employment and honestly I don't think he's really trying. I'm disabled and get enough from SSI to pay our rent but not much more. I'm really worried, anxious and stressed over our growing debts but it doesn't seem to bother him at all. He keeps quitting jobs because they don't pay enough but then he's completely unemployed with NO money coming in. I don't trust him to take care of us. Don't know what I want, just venting I guess.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Tell him to stay employed and look for a better job while he's working.

What about you? Are you working? You can clearly use a computer and seem articulate. How about a remote admin job or bookeeping or somesuch. You can be productive too.


----------

